# 75yo+ parent visiting - travel insurance



## MrStocks80 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi, I hope this is the best place to post my query in that someone has had a similar experience and can give some advice.

I am looking to get my Dad out for 8-10 weeks from early September to come and visit me, my wife and his 2-year-old granddaughter (who he has yet to meet). He is 77, and on a very basic income in the UK so we have offered to pay for his flights, and potentially travel/health insurance too as after some unexpected loss in our family this year I felt it was imperative that he gets to meet his grand-daughter.

I have been able to find good return UK-AU-UK flights < 1300AUD, but of the three quotes I've done for travel insurance, I'm getting figures between 3000-3300AUD (~1600-1800GBP).

Are there any of you who've had this situation? Are there any other options I could look at to get the costs more affordable/sensible? (e.g. getting basic travel insurance for the inbound/outbound flights and then getting interim private health insurance from an Australian provider?)

Any assistance greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## MrStocks80 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the response @theotheradviser, I've had a look at them just now. The quote was a good price, but unfortunately, they will not cover existing medical conditions.

As it happens, I found Avanti insurance on Monday, and have given them all the details. They will cover him including existing medical conditions for an 8 week trip for $1610 - almost half of what I was finding elsewhere. We'll also get him registered with Medicare when he arrives under the Reciprocal Health Care Agreement (RHCA) between Australia and the UK to give us peace of mind should the worst happen.

Cheers


----------

